# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Surin Farang Essen

## sisaketfreak

Hi Leute , war gestern mit einigen Freunden in Surin und haben uns nach Farangessen umgesehen. Aus dem Internet war uns das Farangconnection empfohlen worden:  sind dahin . Essen   ::  
Dann haben wir uns bei einigen Thais erkundigt und die verwiesen uns an NNrestaurant, ist ein Deutscher mit ueberwiegend deutscher Kueche   ::  und deutschem Bier   ::  .

Fuer mehr Infos besucht mal seine Homepagehttp://nnrestaurant.de.tl

----------

Kartoffel-Püree...... ich glaub' ich werd' bekloppt.

So was kann man spielend mit den Kartoffeln vor selber machen.
Wie so vieles anderes, was in solchen Shops angeboten wird.

Für mich ein Zeichen, dass die Käufer solcher Waren nicht wirklich angekommen sind.

Meine Meinung.

----------


## konradadenauer

Meiner Meinung nach ist nicht jeder kochtechnisch so begabt, um diese Dinge selbst herzustellen.

Diese sind dann ganz froh, sollten sie so etwas zum Kauf angeboten kriegen.

----------


## Greenhorn

" ...steh auf und mach' jetzt Kartoffel-Pueree, oder kannste das auch nicht!"  ::  
Tut mir echt leid, eine Frau, die nicht ansatzweise kochen kann, ....
Oder sind das alles Junggesellen, die dort einkaufen?
Also wenn einer kochtechnisch nicht begabt ist und Kartoffekpfannkuchen nicht selbst herstellen kann, frage ich mich wie er den Schweinebraten herbekommt. Wahrscheinlich "isst" er dann Kartoffelkloese mit (kaltem) Hering in Tomatensose.  ::  
 ::

----------

> Meiner Meinung nach ist nicht jeder kochtechnisch so begabt, um diese Dinge selbst herzustellen. Diese sind dann ganz froh, sollten sie so etwas zum Kauf angeboten kriegen.


Warum sollte mann nicht etwas Neues lernen? Oder scheitert es schon am Rezept oder weil man nicht Mahnfarang kennt? Lässt sich beides spielend ergoogeln....oder kann mann das auch nicht?

Man kann alles, wenn man will. 
Um Kartoffelpüree zu machen, braucht es nun wirklich kein Talent.



Und wieso sollte immerzu Frau kochen?

----------


## konradadenauer

> Kartoffekpfannkuchen nicht selbst herstellen kann,


Seit wann werden Pfannkuchen aus Kartoffeln hergestellt? 

Und für einen vernünftigen Schweinebraten benötigt man auch ein qualitativ hochwertiges Ausgangsprodukt. 

Und, jedenfalls hier im Süden besteht das Schweinefleisch nun mal zu 25% aus Fett und 50% Wasser.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
>  Kartoffekpfannkuchen nicht selbst herstellen kann,
> 
> 
> Seit wann werden Pfannkuchen aus Kartoffeln hergestellt? 
> 
> Und für einen vernünftigen Schweinebraten benötigt man auch ein qualitativ hochwertiges Ausgangsprodukt. 
> 
> Und, jedenfalls hier im Süden besteht das Schweinefleisch nun mal zu 25% aus Fett und 50% Wasser.


Bei den Kartoffel Pfannkuchen habe ich mich auf die "Auslage" in dem Shop bezogen (siehe links unten)
http://img.webme.com/pic/n/nnrestaurant/100_1451.jpg
Suesse Pfannkuchen habe ich in den Regalen keine gesehen,
waeren aber eine abwechslungsreiche Ergaenzung zur Speisekarte, vor allem auch mit den schon erwaehnten Heringen mit Tomatensose.  ::  
Uebrigens , so richtig im Sueden besteht Schweinefleisch eigentlich mehr aus Ziege.  ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Na ja, soweit im Süden wohne ich noch nicht; jedenfalls in Thailand nicht, in Deutschland hingegen schon.

Und gerade deswegen stören mich vielmals die Beiträge, welche sich mit der hervorragenden Küche Thailands beschäftigen.
Es wird dann des öfteren behauptet, das Essen in Thailand sei immer frisch.

Dies ist in Bezug auf die Zubereitung richtig. Es wird vor den Augen gebrutzelt, was das Zeug hält.
Aber sind die Zutaten auch frisch? Das Fleisch, ebenso wie Fisch und Gemüse, wird ab ca. 4 Uhr morgens auf den Märkten angeboten. Alles schon tot.
Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es gegen Mitternacht schon getötet wurde. Nach 2 Stunden dann mit unzureichender (wenn überhaupt) Kühlung zum Markt gebracht.
Dann werden die Stände präpariert, bei Meeresgetier des öfteren sogar mit zerstossenem Eis. Ansonsten Fehlanzeige.

Dies wird dann an die Verkaufststände weiterverkauft, welche dann weitere 10-12 Stunden später die Ware "frisch" zubereiten.

Mahlzeit, wohl bekomm´s

Natürlich gibt es auch hier verantwortungsbewusste Küchen, aber die sind so selten wie die schwarzen Weisswürste.
Und dort kostet ein Essen in der Regel das vielfache.

----------


## Enrico

Was mir aber immer dazu auffällt, das Zeug hält sich trotz schlechter Kühlung oft länger als mit guter Kühlung wie bei uns. Woran könnte das liegen? Weniger Chemie im Futter?

----------


## konradadenauer

> Weniger Chemie im Futter?


Ich vermute mal: "Ja..
..............
...............
...............



.................



....................
...................
................
...................
....................
...................
.....................
......................
in Deutschland!

----------


## Greenhorn

> Was mir aber immer dazu auffällt, das Zeug hält sich trotz schlechter Kühlung oft länger als mit guter Kühlung wie bei uns. Woran könnte das liegen? Weniger Chemie im Futter?


.... mehr Chemie im totem Schwein?

----------

Wie auch immer. Leute, die es brauchen, sollen es halt haben.
Ich bin halt kein Freund von Nahrungsmittel um die ganze Welt zu transportieren. Sehe darin einen ökologischen Unsinn. Besonders dort, wo man mit lokalen Erzeugnissen und ein wenig Fantasie zu fast ähnlichen Erzeugnissen kommt. Ne Durian nach Europa fliegen, finde ich genauso einen Schwachsinn. Zumal 3/4 des Gewichts Abfall ist.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Wie auch immer. Leute, die es brauchen, sollen es halt haben.
> Ich bin halt kein Freund von Nahrungsmittel um die ganze Welt zu transportieren. Sehe darin einen ökologischen Unsinn. Besonders dort, wo man mit lokalen Erzeugnissen und ein wenig Fantasie zu fast ähnlichen Erzeugnissen kommt. Ne Durian nach Europa fliegen, finde ich genauso einen Schwachsinn. Zumal 3/4 des Gewichts Abfall ist.


  ::   die Aussage.
....aber, leckere Kartoffelkloese aus thailaendischen Kartoffeln gemacht, tut es auch weh, wenn man sie geschmacklich mit diesen Tueten-Gummikloesen vergleicht.!

----------


## konradadenauer

> Wie auch immer. Leute, die es brauchen, sollen es halt haben.
> Ich bin halt kein Freund von Nahrungsmittel um die ganze Welt zu transportieren. Sehe darin einen ökologischen Unsinn. Besonders dort, wo man mit lokalen Erzeugnissen und ein wenig Fantasie zu fast ähnlichen Erzeugnissen kommt. Ne Durian nach Europa fliegen, finde ich genauso einen Schwachsinn.


Sehe ich nicht anders. 

Aber verrate mir doch mal bitte, wo man Brot, Brötchen, Brezen, Wurst, Butter, Käse, Quark, Schokolade, Gummibärchen,
Kekse, gefüllte Waffeln, Wasser mit dem auch der Kaffe/Tee schmeckt herbekommt?

Meiner Meinung nach nicht aus Thailand. Es sei denn, die Produkte werden in Co-Operation mit ausländischen Firmen hergestellt.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit Co-Produktion.

Aber, sollte man über genügend Fantasie verfügen, dann kann man sich ja auch Kaviar als wohlschmeckend vorstellen.

----------

> Aber verrate mir doch mal bitte, wo man Brot, Brötchen, Brezen, Wurst, Butter, Käse, Quark, Schokolade, Gummibärchen, Kekse, gefüllte Waffeln, Wasser mit dem auch der Kaffe/Tee schmeckt herbekommt?



Wenn ich mir die Liste betrachte....
Wäre es da nicht besser gewesen dem Schwarzwald oder Bayern den Vorzug zugeben?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...meine Angetraute hatte mir auf mein Verlangen hin als wir mal lange in Thailand waren
Kartoffelpüree aus den süssen Thaikartofeln, diesen roten( war dat getz Tabioka ? )gemacht
und als Königsbergerkloppse diese Rinder - Lugchin, ihr wisst schon die Fleischbällchen die man oft in der  die Kuideo findet,
 das war nicht schlecht   :: 
 improvisation is allet   :cool:

----------


## konradadenauer

> Zitat von konradadenauer
> 
> Aber verrate mir doch mal bitte, wo man Brot, Brötchen, Brezen, Wurst, Butter, Käse, Quark, Schokolade, Gummibärchen, Kekse, gefüllte Waffeln, Wasser mit dem auch der Kaffe/Tee schmeckt herbekommt?
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Liste betrachte....
> Wäre es da nicht besser gewesen dem Schwarzwald oder Bayern den Vorzug zugeben?


Ich gebe Dir recht.

Rein ernährungstechnisch bedingt, wäre es allerdings besser.

Aber ob der Rest auch besser wäreß

----------


## Mr Mo

Mir ist nicht bekannt das der Sinocha im Schwarzwald oder gar Bayern ne Filiale hätte.   ::  
Zumal dort wohl auch das Schnecken-Checken nicht so funktioniert.

----------


## konradadenauer

Nicht meine kompletten Intentionen verraten  ::

----------


## Mr Mo

> Nicht meine kompletten Intentionen verraten


Niemals!   :cool:   ::

----------


## pit

> ...meine Angetraute hatte mir auf mein Verlangen hin als wir mal lange in Thailand waren
> Kartoffelpüree aus den süssen Thaikartofeln, diesen roten( war dat getz Tabioka ? )gemacht
> improvisation is allet


Tabioka ist was ganz anderes!

Die roten Dinger sind nicht einfach zu händeln. Die werden meist gekocht und schmecken dann wie Pellkartoffeln. Die Haut komplett zu entfernen, ist geübten Personen vorbehalten. Der Rest ist unheimlich faserich.

Es gibt aber auch (fast überall) man farang auf den Märkten zu kaufen. Die kommen lokal aus der Shingmai area. Ich erinnere mich, dass meine Frau einmal für 2 Kartoffeln auf einem Markt irgendwo im Isaan 60 Baht gezahlt hat. Und ich war noch nicht mal mit ihr.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Hey, Pit!
Das waren vergoldete Kartoffeln, oder?
Ich habe auch bei meiner Frau Marktverbot, weil sie der Meinung ist, das wenn ich mit bin, verlangen die Verkäufer von Haus aus mehr für die Ware.

----------


## tom

In Surin kann ich das Restaurant des Schweizers Willy Beer sehr empfehlen, welcher zu guten Preisen sehr gute Speisen kocht. Das Restaurant heisst "Lorenzini's" und liegt in der Nähe des BigC. Am Wochenende ist geschlossen.

Gruss Tom

----------


## schiene

Der Preis für Kartoffeln in Thailand ist saisonal sehr unterschiedlich.60 Bath für ein Kilo sind zwar sehr viel aber keine Seltenheit.
Bei uns auf dem Markt ist fast jedes Produkt preisl.ausgeschildert,somit gibts auch keinen "Farangzuschlag" höchstens von mir einen Nachschlag ::

----------


## rampo

Gester in Tesco 32 Baht das Kg.

Als ich vor 10 Jahren das 1 x Kartoffel in Tesco kaufte 90 Baht das Kg .

Auch Weintrauben damals das Kg 150 Baht .

Jetzt um die 60 Baht .

Fg.

----------

